# Iphone 4 smart geeks...where are you?



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

hi,
just got our cell phone bill and we have been charged $400 for 1500 texts that have been sent to Kentucky USA. It looks like our SIM card was bouncing at the cell phone tower here, so rogers is saying we did the texting, but we didnt. All texting was made between 5pm and 6am, and only for a 3 weeks period and then it stopped. I am hoping that someone else has gone through this or may kinow what is going on. THX for your help.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

pinkjell said:


> hi,
> just got our cell phone bill and we have been charged $400 for 1500 texts that have been sent to Kentucky USA. It looks like our SIM card was bouncing at the cell phone tower here, so rogers is saying we did the texting, but we didnt. All texting was made between 5pm and 6am, and only for a 3 weeks period and then it stopped. I am hoping that someone else has gone through this or may kinow what is going on. THX for your help.


Hey Pink Jello!
Fight them to the end! Being out of townoften I brought my Vanuatu phone back and went Chattr. $35.00 unlimited calls within Canada. The Rogers and Telus of the world need a wake up call and they are getting it! No contract, no crap and this cant happen.
Fight em!!!!!!


----------



## Zeron (Apr 23, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Hey Pink Jello!
> Fight them to the end! Being out of townoften I brought my Vanuatu phone back and went Chattr. $35.00 unlimited calls within Canada. The Rogers and Telus of the world need a wake up call and they are getting it! No contract, no crap and this cant happen.
> Fight em!!!!!!


Chatr is Rogers, Koodo is Telus, Solo and Virgin are both Bell

This particular problem would cost money on any plan that does not include unlimited internation texting.

Malicious programs that sent text to premuim numbers do exist. they appear more often on a jail-broken iPhone where the user has installed something that included this software


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Apparently those companies come in at low prices and eventually get bought up by the big companies and become them. So good for now...till Rogers or telus absorb them! 
Hope you get it resolved. 
Go in and show them your text history . I'll be curious to hear the results. Hope all goes well..you don't need this ,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

Rogers ? I would say nothing except abandon them. 

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## The Underwater Collection (Dec 18, 2010)

This tends to happen more and more frequently and many people simply choose to pay it instead of going through their terrible customer services. I would recommend to the Rogers outlet you feel most comfortable with and explaining to them the situation since they it is sometimes faster than being put on hold for a long time without getting anything fixed.

Make sure to stay calm and not get too angry or agitated even though you may feel like shooting them at times, it will only slow the process considerably. Once you have made your case and proven the facts, they should credit you at the end of your next billing cycle or remove it altogether. If not then we should rally up all of the people who have been screwed by Rogers and file legitimate complaints towards the company, maybe get something published in the newspaper or something.


----------



## fishdragon (Nov 8, 2010)

One time they charge me extra $60 bucks for spam text msg without any solution. Another time one of their customer service rep rudely hang up my phone call for they would not answer my question. Now Adays big company become more and more unfriendly to their customers, Rogers is the one.

Sent from my LT15a using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrewL (Aug 15, 2011)

I have had my battles with the big boys - what I usually do is write to the "Office of the President" - put in point form an explanation of the situation and your expected outcome. The service is fine except something happens every 2-3 years.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I think wind mobile is the way to go... No contract, unlimited calling, unlimited texts, and unlimited data, with voicemail and call id for $40 a month flat.... I am currently with telus but am thinking about switching.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,
I have an update for you. After hours on the phone speaking with customer service, the tech people and finally a manager, the charges were reversed. They summed it up to third party texting. This is where a friend probably uploaded a texting application for a device that normally doesnt allow texting, and signed up not knowing that the third party was a USA number. Hence, when they send texts, the person receiving and then responding gets charged. It doesnt make sense that this can be done without the person really understanding or knowing they have done this..so one more thing to be aware of! And to have the person receiving the texts being charged..thats rediculous...I have to say I was very prepared to go to the parents of the kid that did this to tell them to pay up...thank goodness tho that I didnt have to. The manager was very good actually and I called after I had spent hours investigating..even my dad and sis were on the computer looking for anything to help me. The unfortunately thing is that this could keep on happening and theres no way to stop it. The good thing is that the texting was only for a 3 week period, and oddly between the hours of 6pm and 6am, and no texting during the days. Feels like another scam to me..since we are asleep from 10pm onwards. Im glad its over and done with .


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

That is weird, considering all they would get out of it is free texts and most plans now include unlimited text msgs... Plus there are apps that only use data and are not included as texts. Just seems like a lot of work for free texts... I'm guessing it's just a company (scam) that charges for ghost texts and hopes the owner of the number doesn't do anything about it.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk


----------

